# 2010 Tundra CrewMax w/MS-8



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

The equipment: MS-8, Tang Band Ceramic-Dome Tweeters, Seas CA18RNX/P Mids, Seas L26ROY Sub, and JL HD600/4. I'm going to experiment with the center-channel a bit. The initial center will be a Dayton RS-100.

I'm planning on running the tweeters and center off of the MS-8. The 600/4 will power the mids at 150W/ea and the sub at 300W. All speakers will be placed in factory locations with the sub behind the rear seat. The amp and MS-8 will be mounted under the glovebox, above the passenger footwell. The goal is to look absolutely stealth.

Here's some of the equipment. I'm currently only waiting on some connectors and the sub.









By metanium at 2010-09-09

Here's the tweeters going in to replace factory drivers. They are essentially wedged in-place between the factory grilles and polyfill.









By metanium at 2010-09-09









By metanium at 2010-09-09









By metanium at 2010-09-09









By metanium at 2010-09-09









By metanium at 2010-09-09









By metanium at 2010-09-09

Here's a quick mock-up of the center channel. I haven't mounted it yet.









By metanium at 2010-09-09


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice equipment.

Why not build a bracket for those tweeters? Some thin metal with a hole in it. 1/8" aluminum? You test how they sound reflecting off the glass?

Using any sound deadening around the mids/doors?

Looks like you have a great space for the center. Building a baffle will be interesting.


----------



## BurnOut956 (Sep 3, 2007)

more pictures please


----------



## Jumbo Jet (May 31, 2008)

I have the same truck and finished my system recently. Looking forward to more pics.


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

Well it's been a long-hot weekend, and I didn't get as much done as I hoped. I got the MS-8 installed and the amp board mounted, as well as various wiring items completed. The doors, amp, and sub will have to wait. Here's a couple of shots of the amp board and some of the wiring. I'm using Techflex and heat-shrink tubing on all power connections.








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

That looks like a mess....clean that wiring up and secure those tweeters....lol. Remember, istall will have a much bigger impact on sound quality than just the equipment.

Nice equipment!


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

Niebur3 said:


> That looks like a mess....clean that wiring up and secure those tweeters....lol. Remember, istall will have a much bigger impact on sound quality than just the equipment.
> 
> Nice equipment!


Yeah, yeah. Trust me, that's not the final wiring. That was just "test fitting" the MS-8 and amp for the passenger floorboard. I did also "wire-up" the MS-8 then, so I could play with it. I'm gonna end up mounting the MS-8 by itslef in the passenger floorboard in a falsefloor enclosure under factor carpet. The amp will be going on the bottom side of the dash, I think. We'll see.

I haven't had a lot of time to mess with this, but I have made some progress. I ended up getting a pair of Seas Nextels, so the CA18RNX/P's are out. I also picked up a Fountek FR88EX for center channel duty.

Here's the deadening and speaker install on the Nextels. I uses a single layer of Raammat and Ensolite on each door. I also opted for 1-inch thick high-density plastic for speaker adaptors. They're fastened with 1-1/2" hex-heads.









By metanium at 2010-10-15









By metanium at 2010-10-15









By metanium at 2010-10-15









By metanium at 2010-10-15









By metanium at 2010-10-15


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

You will not enjoy those tweets coming off the glass. (trust me I have been there with this same truck) But since you have not mounted them, enjoy trying different places. I found mine to be best over all 45 degree off in both directions from that pod location in the dash.

Mine looked like this before I had to make a change.... And then the truck went by by so there was no pictures taken...


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

They've been running off of MS-8 power. They don't sound too bad, but not the best I've heard either. I'm hoping once I get the amp in, I'll recalibrate the MS-8 and like them. Otherwise, I might move them to the A-pillars.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

metanium said:


> I'm gonna end up mounting the MS-8 by itslef in the passenger floorboard in a falsefloor enclosure under factor carpet.


Careful with overheating.


----------



## Jumbo Jet (May 31, 2008)

metanium said:


> They've been running off of MS-8 power. They don't sound too bad, but not the best I've heard either. I'm hoping once I get the amp in, I'll recalibrate the MS-8 and like them. Otherwise, I might move them to the A-pillars.



Same truck and I have mine in the factory JBL sails. I'm very happy with them there, and there is plenty of room for depth.


----------



## cirodias (Dec 12, 2008)

Nice build!

Nice equips!

Congratz


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Bigger center FTW...with a tweeter.


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

Jumbo Jet said:


> Same truck and I have mine in the factory JBL sails. I'm very happy with them there, and there is plenty of room for depth.


I may have to try the sail panels. I also have a pair of Seas Neos that would definitely fit there. That would also mean all Seas drivers, except for the center. Unless....




thehatedguy said:


> Bigger center FTW...with a tweeter.


I'm with you. The RS-100 & FR88EX both perform okay, but I think I'm gonna gut the center location to utilize a larger coax. I think I can get upto a 6.5" in the center location. I will need to modify the factory grill, as it only has a 3.5" opening. To stick with the Seas line-up, I could try one of these. A bit pricey, though.

https://www.madisound.com/store/product_info.php?cPath=45_238&products_id=8494


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

thehatedguy said:


> Bigger center FTW...with a tweeter.


X2 ^^


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

metanium said:


> I'm with you. The RS-100 & FR88EX both perform okay, but I think I'm gonna gut the center location to utilize a larger coax. I think I can get upto a 6.5" in the center location. I will need to modify the factory grill, as it only has a 3.5" opening. To stick with the Seas line-up, I could try one of these. A bit pricey, though.
> 
> https://www.madisound.com/store/product_info.php?cPath=45_238&products_id=8494


Nice option. They also have a published passive crossover for it in case you don't have available MS-8 channels or some other active crossover for it. Their design is also for a small box which you might be able to fabricate in the center dash area. If you are willing to cut away the plastic i the center that is.


----------



## silverdiesel2574 (Feb 22, 2008)

Nice build, how'd everything turn out


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

silverdiesel2574 said:


> Nice build, how'd everything turn out


I decided to not build the sub box to fit the L26ROY behind the seat. It required giving up too much leg room in the backseat...the main reason I went w/CrewMax.

So the new plan is to run 2 - Tang Band W6 1139SI 6.5-inch subs. Due to also wanting more power on the &'s in the doors, I'm going to change amps to a XD700/5. It will double my midbass wattage. I promise to photo-document the changes and the final install...hopefully soon!

Oh yeah, also swapping the Tang Band ceramics for Seas Neos for grins. Also gonna replace the Fountek center w/a Dayton RS-150 and Seas Neo.


----------



## dakine (Oct 17, 2006)

Did you have any problems fitting your mids in the doors? Were your windows able to fully go down without interference?


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

Yes, the 1" thick adapter/spacers kept the magnets clear of the window. The door panels have a slight buldge on the lower front corners due to the spacers.


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Are you going to sell the HD 600/4 ?


----------



## Loudy (Nov 10, 2010)

What is your source? I have the JBL Nav and have been considering using an MS-8, Bit One or something along those lines to clean up the grossly mistuned factory signal.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

awwh man you got so lucky with those tweets in the dash, thats such an easy install! lol did you buy the car in mind of the sound system i wonder?  parts look great, cant wait to see what it all looks like once you tighty things up


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

trojan fan said:


> Are you going to sell the HD 600/4 ?


Already did. I also sold the Nextels and swapped for the CA18RNX/P's & sold L26ROY and currently have 2 TB 6.5's in a sealed box. Hoping to put a JL slot ported 8 in their place. I guess i need to update my signature.



Loudy said:


> What is your source? I have the JBL Nav and have been considering using an MS-8, Bit One or something along those lines to clean up the grossly mistuned factory signal.


I have the non-JBL factory w/Bluetooth. For being factory, I absolutely love it. It streams from my iphone through the bluetooth and has a the best hands-free that I've used. It puts out a noiseless signal and the MS-8 does the rest.



eviling said:


> awwh man you got so lucky with those tweets in the dash, thats such an easy install! lol did you buy the car in mind of the sound system i wonder?  parts look great, cant wait to see what it all looks like once you tighty things up


No, I loved the Tundra,the tweets just worked out nice and easy. They are about to be replaced with some Seas neos. I may have to try those in the sail panels, like was suggested earlier. I am the World's worst when it comes to finishing-up, but I will soon and I'll put final pics up.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I know how most people feel about dashmats but when you have drivers in the dash you'll learn to love it. Cuts out a lot of smearing caused by reflections. I have my H-Audio x2's in the same corner locations in my Ram and they work out nicely. Tweet look familiar?


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

any pics of sub installed?


----------



## m0sdef (Nov 16, 2010)

Any updates on the build? I have the same truck and am in the process of getting my system set up.


----------



## silverdiesel2574 (Feb 22, 2008)

any updates?


----------



## speakertime (Dec 6, 2010)

metanium said:


> I have the non-JBL factory w/Bluetooth. For being factory, I absolutely love it. It streams from my iphone through the bluetooth and has a the best hands-free that I've used. It puts out a noiseless signal and the MS-8 does the rest.


Are you using speaker inputs or the TX+ and TX-?


----------

